# Euskera/vasco: Fonemas /dd/, /tt/



## usingenglish

Hola.

Me gustaría recibir ayuda vuestra respecto a la pronunciación de los fonemas /dd/ y /tt/ en euskera. ¿Tienen estos fonemas similitud con algún otro idioma.?

¿Existe alguna página web donde venga una representación gráfica de estos sonidos (donde se pueda ver, por ejemplo, como se coloca la lengua para su pronunciación).

Agradecería toda la ayuda que me podais dar al respecto.


----------



## yujuju

Hola!

Son las formas palatales de la d y de la t, es decir articuladas con el cuerpo de la lengua elevado contra el paladar duro. Existen en idiomas como ruso o húngaro también. En euskera se usan muy poco, excepto en formas dialectales o para hacer sonar las palabras de un modo más dulce.

dd = [ɟ] (oclusiva, palatal, sonora)
tt = [c] (oclusiva, palatal, sorda)

Es como si dijeras dy o ty, muy rápido.


----------



## Outsider

usingenglish said:


> ¿Tienen estos fonemas similitud con algún otro idioma.?


Existen en húngaro, por ejemplo, en donde se escriben _gy_ y _ty_, respectivamente.


----------



## usingenglish

Hola.

Tengo entendido que /dd/ tambien equivale al sonido /y/ español y que /tt/ es el correspondiente sonido sordo de /dd/, es decir una /t/ mojada.

Me gustaría recibir comentarios al rspecto. ¿Qué es un sonido sordo? ¿A que se llama una /t/ mojada?

Gracias.


----------



## yujuju

En euskera a esos sonidos se les llama _d bustia, t bu_s_tia_ = d, t "mojada" pero no es otra cosa que sonidos palatalizados, que significa lo que puse en el comentario anterior.

/dd/ es muy parecido a la /y/ española, así que si quieres puedes pronunciarlo así. De todos modos si intentas decir rápido y en la misma sílaba dy o ty, por ejemplo "dya o tya", saldrá ese sonido.

Y como dices, /tt/ es el correspondiente sordo de /dd/, al igual que cuando dices la /t/ y la /d/ "normales" en español, su articulación en la boca es igual, lo único que cambia es que las cuerdas vocales no vibran, no hay sonido, al hacer ese sonido.


----------



## usingenglish

Hola.


Entonces ¿el sonido /dd/ similar a la y española también es igual al sonido gy húngaro?, es decir, ¿la y española es igual al sonido gy húngaro?

Gracias.


----------



## yujuju

A ver, la /y/ española no es igual a ese otro sonido, pero a oídos de un español son muy parecidos. Entonces:

/dd/ vasco = /gy/ húngaro y estos dos más o menos iguales a /y/ español.

Pero más que en los parecidos con un sonido que no es igual, es mejor fijarse en como suena o como se articula el sonido /dd/ originario que está escrito en las respuestas anteriores.


----------



## usingenglish

Hola.

Hacía esta última pregunta porque me he fijado que hay algunas gramaticas (como BAKARKA 1)  que dicen que el sonido dd es semejante a la y española, mientras que otras gramaticas de fonética vasca identifican el sonido dd con gy húngaro y me extrañaba bastante este enfoque diferente.

Si alguien me puede aportar más información suplementaría lo agradecería mucho.

Un saludo.


----------



## yujuju

No sé si me he explicado mal anteriormente pero no hay nada raro en eso. El sonido húngaro y vasco es totalmente el mismo, pero la gente normalmente no sabe como se pronuncia la gy húngara! Entonces en el BAKARKA, como es un metodo de euskera para hispanohablantes, dice que es parecido a la y, ya que en español no hay ese otro sonido, y optan por dar la solución más parecida que se encuentre en español.

Es como si te dijera que la h inglesa es parecida a la jota española. No es el mismo sonido pero como no tenemos el sonido inglés, para facilitar las cosas al principio si tenemos dificultad optamos por pronunciarlo por el sonido más parecido que ya tenemos.

No sé si queda más claro, si no esperemos a una segunda opinión.


----------



## locaporfutbol

Existen sonidos parecidos en checo - ď y ť (los puedes escuchar aquí: http://slavic.lss.wisc.edu/czech/sounds/)


----------

